# Bleeding at 6 weeks



## Nobby (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi

I am just under six weeks pregnant and have been bleeding (not spotting0 with red blood for the last four days. I have some cramps as well but not too painful.

I went for a scan yesterday and was shocked to see two embryos with yolk sacs and told that everything is as it should be.

But the bleeding was never explained. I was told there was no blood in my uterus so what would cause the bleeding ?  

As you can imagine I am extremely worried and believe that it is just the drugs which I am taking which is stopping me from miscarrying !

Any advice would be brilliant !

Thanks

J


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

With having two sacs, it may just be a bigger implantation bleed than you would have with a singleton pregnancy.  If it carries on though, make sure you are looked at again,

Congratulations!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

